# MOBA



## tanganyika4ver (Dec 17, 2007)

New to the site and just got a group from kurts aquariums 1male 6female, and they are in a 220gal tank.


----------



## tanganyika4ver (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

They look really good.


----------



## secrest (Mar 22, 2004)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

They look nice sized, how big are they ?


----------



## tanganyika4ver (Dec 17, 2007)

Ya they are huge, male is 14inch "including longest fins" females range from 6-9inch at least.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

stunning.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

nice fronts...


----------



## allen2 (Dec 16, 2007)

beautiful Fronts


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

8) :thumb:

:fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish:


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice looking mobas. How did you manage to get that kind of ratio???


----------

